# Hot smoked Sea Bream



## Orik (May 28, 2020)

Just tried for my first time smoking fish, I haven't seen a lot online about Hot smoking white fish ,and  I decided to give it a try.
Here in Israel Sea Bream is quiet common and I got 5 fresh pieces,
I covered them in sea salt and put them in the fridge  for about 2 hours before smoking.
I used coals from citrus and wet  pekan wood chips for the smoke.
washed the salt off them  under the tap and  dried them up with some paper.

Smoking:

First 2 hours on 65 C (149 F)
and a third hour on 75 C (167 F)

got to say, it came out amazing! very moist and tender and with a very nice smoky flavor and smell.


----------



## smokerjim (May 28, 2020)

looks good from here.


----------



## sandyut (May 28, 2020)

Looks great!  And welcome!


----------



## disco (May 28, 2020)

Looks delicious! Big like!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 28, 2020)

Nice Looking Fish, Orik!!
Look Mighty Tasty!!
Did you get a final internal Temp?
Like.

Bear


----------



## Orik (May 28, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Nice Looking Fish, Orik!!
> Look Mighty Tasty!!
> Did you get a final internal Temp?
> Like.
> ...


Hi,
yes, mine was around 162 F. 
if the fish is not very fresh it should be around 75 C (167 F ) . but for very fresh fish it could be abut 160 F.  another advice I got is once you can peal the skin off easily the fish it is ready (just make  the first cut with a knife at the closest point to the tail)


----------



## TNJAKE (May 28, 2020)

Nice meal. Bet it was tasty


----------



## Orik (May 28, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Nice meal. Bet it was tasty


It was amazing and really worth the try. the taste of smoked fresh sea fish with a balanced smokey aroma.


----------



## jcam222 (May 28, 2020)

Looks great to me!! I’ve not heard of Sea Bream before. I know I’m the southern US people call freshwater bluegill bream.


----------



## Orik (May 28, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Looks great to me!! I’ve not heard of Sea Bream before. I know I’m the southern US people call freshwater bluegill bream.


There are quiet a few fish types from the Bream family.  the kind I got is the Gilt-head bream which I believe tastes the best from the breams. Here we call it "Denise".


----------

